# CONSIGLIO - Secondo Voi DONNE ? Argomento Serio !!!



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Allora... affrontiamo un discorso SERIO : 

PREMESSA
Sto frequentando un corso serale il Giovedi nel paese vicino al mio, è un corso che mi era già stato proposto diverse volte e a cui avevo sempre detto di NO, per evitare di cadere in una trappola sentimentale Maschio/Femmina.
Morale della favola dopo la prima lezione di prova ho acconsentito a spararmi 15 lezioni di seguito PAGANDO.

CORSO
Trattasi di un corso in stile Yoga (prendetelo con le pinze) ma di gruppo, dove si sta insieme ci si tiene per mano, ci si confida ci si stringe in un calore affettuoso e tante tante cose che per chi non ne è dentro sembrano buffonate, per chi invece ne è parte integrante sembra una seconda famiglia. 

IO
Essendo uno dei pochi maschi, all'inizio ero sempre guardingo freddo e distaccato ma partecipe, poi col tempo saremo alla quinta lezione, mi son lasciato andare e mi son amalgamato nel gruppo. So benissimo di piacere ad alcune donne (over anta) e non mi tiro indietro se vengono a cercare un abbraccio sincero, dispensando baci a gogogogogogo (non mi costa nulla e fa sentire bene anche me).

GRUPPO WhatsApp 
Entro a far parte anche del gruppo WhatsApp ed in automatico vedo la Biondona Brasileira (separata una figlia adolescente) che in effetti mi fa battere il cuore (con la quale c'era stata una bella sintonia di mani ed abbracci) e parte l'amicizia FB, sia a lei che ad altre donne del gruppo. Fra cui una certa C (piu o meno coetanea, sposata con due maschietti uno di 6 e l'altro di 4 anni circa) che mi aveva colpito una sera, perche non avendo avuto contatti con lei tutta la sera (più o meno siamo in 15 ed il corso dura 3 ore) ricordo che era venuta spontaneamente a cercarmi e ad abbracciarmi fine corso, senza una spiegazione...ed il mio EGO si era POMPATO !!!

I GIOVEDI
Facciamo un paio di lezioni insieme e ci troviamo sempre vicini io e lei, una casualità, ma capisco che non è più la classica ragazza un po' Curvy, che tra l'altro guardavo con sospetto, inizio a vedere in lei una persona piacevole e desiderosa di tanto affetto. Ci gioco un po' e l'abbraccio più del dovuto senza pormi il problema. Siamo li per aumentare il benessere spirituale tramite il contatto fisico. Unico problema l'ultima lezione di Giovedi scorso, vedo che è più titubante del solito, al che, la lascio perdere e mi dirigo verso altre presenze femminili. 

IERI
Casualità ci incrociamo sui mezzi, mai preso il treno mezz'ora prima, ieri la casualità ci ha fatto incontrare in stazione con 20minuti di tragitto insieme. Scendiamo nei particolari e spaziamo sui nostri rispettivi lavori, indago e cerco di curiosare, per far passare il tempo, classiche chiacchiere, faccio domande ed ascolto 1/5 di quello che mi viene detto, anche perche siamo sul treno strapieno e non voglio che la gente sappia i fatti miei o del mio interlocutore.
Ad un certo punto mi parla di un trasferimento e chiedo STUPIDAMENTE come diavolo abbia fatto con due bambini piccoli e *mi confida di aver perso suo figlio (non ho capito se aveva 4 anni o è successo 4 anni fa*...) Mi si gela il CUORE e non riesco manco ad arrampicarmi sui vetri, scendo prima saluto e ci diamo appuntamento a stasera, arrivo in ufficio scosso e penso e ripenso alla cosa tutta la mattina...poi ad una certa è lei che mi scrive in privato su WhatsApp parlando d'altro.

STAMATTINA
Arriva un AUDIO dove si propone di passar a prendermi da casa stasera per andare insieme al corso. Accetto volentieri e ringrazio. Ma mi accorgo che la cosa mi sta sfuggendo di mano....

IN SINTESI
Che debbo fare RAGAZZE ? Non posso mica allontanarla ora !
Questa ha già sofferto un casino, è sposata, se la faccio confidare poi è un'attimo che parte l'abbraccio affettuoso, la lacrimuccia. Già ce li scambiamo al corso gli abbracci, i baci i sorrisi etc... se poi ci ritroviamo da soli io e lei sotto casa mia... dai CAZZO ! è un'attimo ... 

La tentazione c'è, come faccio a non FRAINTENDERE ?


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

Non ho capito. Vorresti capire se lei sta provando ad andare oltre o no?
Io Paolo eviteri... specie evita di partire con messaggini (hai già dato mi pare).


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Vorresti capire se lei sta provando ad andare oltre o no?
> Io Paolo eviteri... specie evita di partire con messaggini (hai già dato mi pare).


Io ho il CUORE tenero tenero che si taglia con un grissino... e davanti a queste cose mi rendo iper-protettivo... 
perche non tollero che le persone che mi stanno vicine soffrino...

Quindi voglio solo capire cosa porta una donna che ha avuto una tragedia del genere ad abbandonarsi...ad aprire il cuore ad un "estraneo" come me che di primo acchito faccio la parte del puttaniere che non deve chiedere mai...  

Qui la faccenda può sfuggirci di mano già stasera stessa... a me piace molto coccolare abbracciare ascoltare e da li al fatto di rimaner attratti entrambi l'uno dall'altro il passo non è breve... di più !!!

VOGLIO capire cosa vuole da me sta qua...dubito voglia SESSO (ha già un Marito)


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Hai due strade che portano alla stessa soluzione, la vedi e ti imponi di stare in campana perché lei non merita illusioni o delusioni, oppure accetti il dialogo e l'uscita chiarendo che non puoi, non vuoi o non devi imbastire questioni sentimentali su una conoscenza di corso yoga, hai intrapreso proprio quel corso per ampliare la tua conoscenza dell'amore universale... 
 Il problema del figlio è spiacevole ma relativo, è la tua evidente paura/prudenza che devi ascoltare.. . per uno come te (e sia detto senza malevolenza) sarebbe come infilarsi in cul de sac...


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io ho il CUORE tenero tenero che si taglia con un grissino... e davanti a queste cose mi rendo iper-protettivo...
> perche non tollero che le persone che mi stanno vicine soffrino...
> 
> Quindi voglio solo capire cosa porta una donna che ha avuto una tragedia del genere ad abbandonarsi...ad aprire il cuore ad un "estraneo" come me che di primo acchito faccio la parte del puttaniere che non deve chiedere mai...
> ...


Fai qui la parte del puttaniere. Mica ce l'hai tatuato in fronte. Lei ha visto un compagno di corso e basta. Conosco chi ha perso un figlio durante il parto (podalico) e lo diceva a tutti. E' qualcosa di "facile comprensione", una disgrazia. Però ci sono cose dove non basta un conoscente per rimarginare la ferita.
L'atmosfera che hai descritto nel corso magari porta un senso di comunità, per questo si è aperta. Solitamente non si toccano sconosciuti, ci si conosce poi forse (direi anche raramente) ci si abbraccia. 
...ossitocina


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

:tv:


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fai qui la parte del puttaniere. Mica ce l'hai tatuato in fronte. Lei ha visto un compagno di corso e basta. Conosco chi ha perso un figlio durante il parto (podalico) e lo diceva a tutti. E' qualcosa di "facile comprensione", una disgrazia. Però ci sono cose dove non basta un conoscente per rimarginare la ferita.
> L'atmosfera che hai descritto nel corso magari porta un senso di comunità, per questo si è aperta. Solitamente non si toccano sconosciuti, ci si conosce poi forse (direi anche raramente) ci si abbraccia.
> ...ossitocina


Per questo ho consigliato attenzione e prudenza... qualunque siano le motivazioni che muovono entrambi, siamo in un terreno accidentato.  Il cuore d'oro va bene, che lei si senta in vena di confidenze anche, ma davvero, a parte la solidarietà umana ed una serena amicizia cosa altro si può presagire???


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io ho il CUORE tenero tenero che si taglia con un grissino... e davanti a queste cose mi rendo iper-protettivo...  perche non tollero che le persone che mi stanno vicine soffrino...  Quindi voglio solo capire cosa porta una donna che ha avuto una tragedia del genere ad abbandonarsi...ad aprire il cuore ad un "estraneo" come me che di primo acchito faccio la parte del puttaniere che non deve chiedere mai...    Qui la faccenda può sfuggirci di mano già stasera stessa... a me piace molto coccolare abbracciare ascoltare e da li al fatto di rimaner attratti entrambi l'uno dall'altro il passo non è breve... di più !!!  VOGLIO capire cosa vuole da me sta qua...dubito voglia SESSO (ha già un Marito)


  Condividere un dolore, vuole condividere un dolore, forse si sente sola in questo o sta esorcizzando e cercando una collocazione per la brutta botta che ha ricevuto dalla vita, non è detto che il marito le basti per questo. __________________________________________________Paolo, hai mai visto il film -Shame-? L'altra notte guardandolo non ho potuto non pensare a quello che scrivi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai due strade che portano alla stessa soluzione, la vedi e ti imponi di stare in campana perché lei non merita illusioni o delusioni, oppure accetti il dialogo e l'uscita chiarendo che non puoi, non vuoi o non devi imbastire questioni sentimentali su una conoscenza di corso yoga, hai intrapreso proprio quel corso per ampliare la tua conoscenza dell'amore universale...
> Il problema del figlio è spiacevole ma relativo, è la tua evidente paura/prudenza che devi ascoltare.. . per uno come te (e sia detto senza malevolenza) sarebbe come infilarsi in cul de sac...


Si, diciamo che debbo stare MOLTO in campana !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fai qui la parte del puttaniere. Mica ce l'hai tatuato in fronte. Lei ha visto un compagno di corso e basta. Conosco chi ha perso un figlio durante il parto (podalico) e lo diceva a tutti. E' qualcosa di "facile comprensione", una disgrazia. Però ci sono cose dove non basta un conoscente per rimarginare la ferita.
> L'atmosfera che hai descritto nel corso magari porta un senso di comunità, per questo si è aperta. Solitamente non si toccano sconosciuti, ci si conosce poi forse (direi anche raramente) ci si abbraccia.
> ...ossitocina


Si, è un corso che porta ad aprirsi dal profondo dell'animo... e difficilmente si riesce a razionalizzare e a placare certe emozioni... Qui eravamo sconosciuti, dopo qualche lezione siamo stati travolti dalla cosa !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Condividere un dolore, vuole condividere un dolore, forse si sente sola in questo o sta esorcizzando e cercando una collocazione per la brutta botta che ha ricevuto dalla vita, non è detto che il marito le basti per questo. __________________________________________________Paolo, hai mai visto il film -Shame-? L'altra notte guardandolo non ho potuto non pensare a quello che scrivi.


Brandon è un impiegato trentacinquenne di New York che vive una vita di totale asservimento al sesso. La difficoltà a controllare e gestire le sue pulsioni, che sfoga con incontri occasionali, frequentazione di prostitute e continue masturbazioni, lo porta a condurre una vita solitaria e di maniacale riservatezza. Solo l'arrivo in città della sorella minore, l'insicura Sissy, smuove nel protagonista una ricerca di cambiamento.
Una sera Brandon si reca, insieme al capo e amico David, ad assistere a uno spettacolo in cui l'intensa interpretazione che la sorella dà di _New York, New York_ di Liza Minnelli, riesce a strappargli una lacrima sincera, un evento fuori dall'ordinario nella vita del protagonista, abituato a lascivi rapporti senza affetto. In questa occasione Sissy ha modo di incontrare David, con cui avrà un rapporto sessuale quella sera stessa, senza quasi conoscerlo. Brandon rimane scosso, cogliendo nel rapporto fra i due un'attrazione solo fisica, un particolare che lo disturba, essendosi da poco reso conto che sua sorella è l'unica persona a cui tiene realmente.
*Il disturbo dell'uomo peggiora progressivamente conducendolo ad avere anche rapporti omosessuali e con più donne, in una dipendenza ormai incontrollata*. La propria freddezza, intatta nonostante una profonda sofferenza per la sua condizione, lo porta a desiderare di essere solo e ad allontanare la sorella, che aveva manifestato chiaramente di avere bisogno del fratello maggiore. Sissy arriverà quindi a tentare il suicidio, scatenando il rimorso di Brandon che, tuttavia, sembra rimanere preda di una forza che lo sovrasta.
Nella scena finale Brandon si trova su un treno della metropolitana (_leitmotiv_ del film che lo apre e lo chiude in modo ambiguo), e incrocia a lungo lo sguardo di una ragazza sconosciuta con occhiate dai sottintesi sessuali, come già era successo in una scena precedente con la stessa donna. Lo sguardo di Brandon però è ora diverso, meno malizioso e provato dalla sofferenza, ma senza essere riuscito a fuggire dalla propria vita tormentata.

MAI VISTO


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Brandon è un impiegato trentacinquenne di New York che vive una vita di totale asservimento al sesso. La difficoltà a controllare e gestire le sue pulsioni, che sfoga con incontri occasionali, frequentazione di prostitute e continue masturbazioni, lo porta a condurre una vita solitaria e di maniacale riservatezza. Solo l'arrivo in città della sorella minore, l'insicura Sissy, smuove nel protagonista una ricerca di cambiamento. Una sera Brandon si reca, insieme al capo e amico David, ad assistere a uno spettacolo in cui l'intensa interpretazione che la sorella dà di _New York, New York_ di Liza Minnelli, riesce a strappargli una lacrima sincera, un evento fuori dall'ordinario nella vita del protagonista, abituato a lascivi rapporti senza affetto. In questa occasione Sissy ha modo di incontrare David, con cui avrà un rapporto sessuale quella sera stessa, senza quasi conoscerlo. Brandon rimane scosso, cogliendo nel rapporto fra i due un'attrazione solo fisica, un particolare che lo disturba, essendosi da poco reso conto che sua sorella è l'unica persona a cui tiene realmente. *Il disturbo dell'uomo peggiora progressivamente conducendolo ad avere anche rapporti omosessuali e con più donne, in una dipendenza ormai incontrollata*. La propria freddezza, intatta nonostante una profonda sofferenza per la sua condizione, lo porta a desiderare di essere solo e ad allontanare la sorella, che aveva manifestato chiaramente di avere bisogno del fratello maggiore. Sissy arriverà quindi a tentare il suicidio, scatenando il rimorso di Brandon che, tuttavia, sembra rimanere preda di una forza che lo sovrasta. Nella scena finale Brandon si trova su un treno della metropolitana (_leitmotiv_ del film che lo apre e lo chiude in modo ambiguo), e incrocia a lungo lo sguardo di una ragazza sconosciuta con occhiate dai sottintesi sessuali, come già era successo in una scena precedente con la stessa donna. Lo sguardo di Brandon però è ora diverso, meno malizioso e provato dalla sofferenza, ma senza essere riuscito a fuggire dalla propria vita tormentata.  MAI VISTO


  Guarda che non dico che tu sia così, nei film le cose sono sempre tirate all' estremo, ma certamente è un film che fa rifletere.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, è un corso che porta ad aprirsi dal profondo dell'animo... e difficilmente si riesce a razionalizzare e a placare certe emozioni... Qui eravamo sconosciuti, dopo qualche lezione siamo stati travolti dalla cosa !!!


Ecco proprio su queste sensazioni andrei con i piedi di piombo... Sia chiaro sono cose encomiabili, aprono a percezioni nuove e profonde ma all'inizio è come eliminare i propri freni perché non è percepibile alcun pericolo emozionale. Ci si deve abituare reagendo gradualmente a queste sensazioni e pensare sempre che con l'onda dell'entusiasmo si possono verificare eccessi che al momento non riusciamo a valutare. Ecco perché consiglio prudenza, è difficile pentirsi di essere stati prudenti ...


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

parlare di te e "sensibilità" è sempre un ossimoro. Questa donna non è necessariamente fragile come un vaso antico, questo non vuol dire che sei autorizzato a muoverti come il solito "elefante nella cristalleria"


----------



## flower7700 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Allora... affrontiamo un discorso SERIO :
> 
> 
> IN SINTESI
> ...


 Tu vuoi scopartela, non vedo altri fini da parte tua. 
Ma dubito sia una donna da scambismo o sesso folle. 
Magari a casa ha qualche problema col marito e pensa che tu sia un uomo magari timido :rotfl:

Cerchi consigli ? Resta in friendzone !!!! Poi finito il corso non tenere il suo contatto. Falle un favore.


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Tu vuoi scopartela, non vedo altri fini da parte tua.
> Ma dubito sia una donna da scambismo o sesso folle.
> Magari a casa ha qualche problema col marito e pensa che tu sia un uomo magari timido :rotfl:
> 
> Cerchi consigli ? Resta in friendzone !!!! Poi finito il corso non tenere il suo contatto. Falle un favore.


....a me questa cosa che una donna non ha diritto di farsi una sana scopata liberatoria mica l'ho capita.
Poi è vero che se c'è dimezzo Paolo il rischio casino è dietro l'angolo....


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a me questa cosa che una donna non ha diritto di farsi una sana scopata liberatoria mica l'ho capita.
> Poi è vero che se c'è dimezzo Paolo il rischio casino è dietro l'angolo....


E sia chiaro noi lo diciamo nel suo interesse,  in certi frangenti fraintendere è un battito d'ali... :sorpreso:


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per questo ho consigliato attenzione e prudenza... qualunque siano le motivazioni che muovono entrambi, siamo in un terreno accidentato.  Il cuore d'oro va bene, che lei si senta in vena di confidenze anche, ma davvero, a parte la solidarietà umana ed una serena amicizia cosa altro si può presagire???


ah... non lo so... magari è in crisi col marito... 
magari le sto solo tanto simpatico....
farò l'amico !!! la spalla su cui piangere se serve....

Non credo di essere portato per una serena amicizia...
mi conosco io ho voglia di sesso e lei ha il sangue caliente del sud


----------



## Vera (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Allora... affrontiamo un discorso SERIO :
> 
> PREMESSA
> Sto frequentando un corso serale il Giovedi nel paese vicino al mio, è un corso che mi era già stato proposto diverse volte e a cui avevo sempre detto di NO, per evitare di cadere in una trappola sentimentale Maschio/Femmina.
> ...


Ho dovuto fare uno schemino per saltarci fuori. Come fai a non fraintendere? Hai scritto bene oppure volevi dire "come faccio a non farmi fraintendere?". Per non fraintendere basta aspettare un suo gesto. Se vuole di più, sicuramente te lo farà capire.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ah... non lo so... magari è in crisi col marito...
> magari le sto solo tanto simpatico....
> farò l'amico !!! la spalla su cui piangere se serve....
> 
> ...


Ok ho capito che la seconda frase è quella che avrà predominio... tieniti d'occhio Paolo !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

A Paole' a sto giro prova a fare "solo" l'amico.
Tanto di donne da quel che racconti ne hai a disposizione,non e' che devi timbrare il cartellino per tutte.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A Paole' a sto giro prova a fare "solo" l'amico.
> Tanto di donne da quel che racconti ne hai a disposizione,non e' che devi timbrare il cartellino per tutte.



Il problema è che il povero Paolo se lei gli si abbandona in una fase "caliente" deve violentarsi per resistere... e fare l'amico con chi vuole altro rende sempre problematica l'amicizia.  
Comunque concordo, dovrebbe resistere nonostante il rischio.


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema è che il povero Paolo se lei gli si abbandona in una fase "caliente" deve violentarsi per resistere... e fare l'amico con chi vuole altro rende sempre problematica l'amicizia.
> Comunque concordo, dovrebbe resistere nonostante il rischio.



Niente alla fine ieri sera siamo stati BEN Lontani l'uno dall'altra....

Soluzione Trovata !!!


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Niente alla fine ieri sera siamo stati BEN Lontani l'uno dall'altra....
> 
> Soluzione Trovata !!!


Non sei tornato con lei allora? 
Tra poco è Natale, lei penserà alla famiglia, e te potresti avere G che ti fa pure il regalo di Natale


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sei tornato con lei allora?
> Tra poco è Natale, lei penserà alla famiglia, e te potresti avere G che ti fa pure il regalo di Natale


mercenaria ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

